
Slack Bot Token Leakage Exposing Business Critical Information - nikolay
https://labs.detectify.com/2016/04/28/slack-bot-token-leakage-exposing-business-critical-information/
======
colinbartlett
I wonder how much money total they made just by scraping Slack tokens and
reporting them to individual bounty programs?

